# Rep-Cal and Herptivite shelf life



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what is the average shelf life of these two supplements?? Thanks.

Ulisesfrb


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

If I remember right it is a couple of years. Most people here won't use it I think after six months. I would rather spend a few bucks then chance losing frogs from a deficiency.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I usually order mine after 3 months of being open.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

six months for maximum efficiency. Keeping it refrigerated will extend its shelf life.


----------

